# Rib sauce from drippings recipe?



## radio (Oct 9, 2013)

Just unfoiled the ribs and the Jus looked so good I thought of making a sauce out of it.  I did a quick forum search and didn't find anything related to ribs.  All I did was add a scant 1/4 cup of Apple juice to the ribs, so wondering what will go well with the baby backs.  Anyone have a recipe to share?


----------



## blat (Oct 9, 2013)

I  have done it by adding white wine(beer would work aswell)  Brown sugar, schirancha sauce,  and then cook it down.


----------

